# Spawn of Possession in the studio ...



## Dwellingers (Jul 20, 2011)

Well last time I got some moments in the flame on for bumping an year old thread with new info on SoP, so I guess its time for a new one .

The been posting some updates on the recording on their Spawn of Possession | Facebook. Need photos of Tabs and shit!

Here is an interview regarding the recording process with vocalist Dennis, Interview (7 strings content! Fuck yess).

Just a reminder on the pure awesomeness ... 




new stuff on demo:


I am stoked as hell.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2011)

SoP has always used one 6 string in B and a 7 in B standard.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> SoP has always used one 6 string in B and a 7 in B standard.



I know - it was a reminder.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> SoP has always used one 6 string in B and a 7 in B standard.




if im not correct didnt it say in the interview that they are both using 7's, Muenzer a RGD and Bryss a Universe?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 20, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> if im not correct didnt it say in the interview that they are both using 7's, Muenzer a RGD and Bryss a Universe?



My bad, I was talking about the older lineup.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 20, 2011)

nownow, lets not get all anal ´bout which gutiars where used etcetera and just salute the forthcomming epic release and hopefully a tour in additive.


----------



## cfrank (Jul 20, 2011)

> Christian uses an Ibanez JEM77BFP and a 7-string RGD 7 Prestige. He plays through an ENGL 530 and an ENGL 840/50 Poweramp through an ENGL 4×12 cabinet with a Tube Screamer in front. *He usually records his leads at home without an amp so instead he uses a Line 6 POD XT *which he also will use for the new album.



That was unexpected. Just want to see how the mix gets out. Maybe it's a SOP trademark, but i would love to hear a more polished sound on the guitars. Either way i think it's gonna be awesome.


----------



## Christian Muenzner (Jul 20, 2011)

cfrank said:


> That was unexpected. Just want to see how the mix gets out. Maybe it's a SOP trademark, but i would love to hear a more polished sound on the guitars. Either way i think it's gonna be awesome.



I recorded ALL lead guitars on Cosmogenesis, Omnivium and Timewarp with a POD Line 6 XT. I always double the leads left/right (recording everything twice, even if it's not a harmony) and eq the sound a lot, so it doesn't really sound too much like a POD.


----------



## mithologian (Jul 20, 2011)

Christian Muenzner said:


> I recorded ALL lead guitars on Cosmogenesis, Omnivium and Timewarp with a POD Line 6 XT. I always double the leads left/right (recording everything twice, even if it's not a harmony) and eq the sound a lot, so it doesn't really sound too much like a POD.


 
Patch pleaseeeeeeeee?


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 20, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> My bad, I was talking about the older lineup.



yeah no problem man, just thought id clarify.


----------



## IconoclastUT (Jul 20, 2011)

Can't wait for this to drop.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 20, 2011)

i couldnt possibly be any more excited for this!!! this shit is gonna be top notch


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey nice avatar rippedflesh! hehe


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 20, 2011)

MetalMike04 said:


> hey nice avatar rippedflesh! hehe


 
thanks!! bryzz is my idol... the way he writes inspires me so much; hes like the chopin death metal


----------



## S-O (Jul 20, 2011)

Pretty funny and cool to hear that you use a POD! Guess it's all about the tone and comfort rather than gear and name.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 21, 2011)

S-O said:


> it's all about the tone and comfort rather than gear and name.


 
very true words right here


----------



## MetalMike04 (Jul 21, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> thanks!! bryzz is my idol... the way he writes inspires me so much; hes like the chopin death metal



forsure dude yeah spawn is defiantly one of my favorate DM bands


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, I've been heavily into SoP the past 6 months or so. Great stuff to play to push my technique.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 21, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I've been heavily into SoP the past 6 months or so. Great stuff to play to push my technique.



Good, good goodd 


I REALLY liked their old drummer and I hope the new one retains a similar style. IMO he was one of the more creative technical death metal drummers out there.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 21, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Good, good goodd



 Yes, you're recommendation of them was one of the top 10 things this forum has done for me!


----------



## Mwoit (Jul 22, 2011)

Got into these guys recently, I'm not usually a big fan of tech death, but I was impressed to the max by the tightness and playing by these guys. 

Look forward to their release!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2011)

Mwoit said:


> Got into these guys recently, I'm not usually a big fan of tech death, but I was impressed to the max by the tightness and playing by these guys.
> 
> Look forward to their release!



This, Noctambulant is pretty much a lesson in it how it should be done.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> I REALLY liked their old drummer and I hope the new one retains a similar style. IMO he was one of the more creative technical death metal drummers out there.


 
me too dude... i loooved the way rondum jammed around the riffs... very spectacular drummer... i havent heard anything from the new drummer, so im not sure what hes capable of...

either way, i have faith in this band 200%.... and if rondum is doing just vocals on this album (instead of drums and vox like he did on cabinet), then this new drummer is hopefully a mad man


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 22, 2011)

The new SoP drummer is on this:



This song is from 2004 so we can only assume he's 7 years better


----------



## Xarn (Jul 22, 2011)

There is a 2 years old rehearsal videos available, not sure if people here missed it?


----------



## Xarn (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, silly me. Just noticed they have a new drummer, sigh.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 22, 2011)

Xarn said:


> There is a 2 years old rehearsal videos available, not sure if people here missed it?




this isnt the new drummer anymore... he replaced rondum originally... but spawn isnt a band that practices regularly, and schill (dude in video) is the type of drummer of that needs regular practice...

in turn they hired henrik schonstrom (drummer in the incapacity video).. he is able to learn these songs w/o jamming them out in a band situation

p.s. this is just info that bryzz posted on smnnews... he posts there once in a great while


----------



## Stealth7 (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome news! Looking forward to hearing it!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2011)

Anyone else love their mix by the way? It's really organic and open sounding for a tech death band.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 23, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Anyone else love their mix by the way? It's really organic and open sounding for a tech death band.



There is a big mixing difference between cabinet and Noc. Both pretty awesome imo. I prefer the sound of the bass on Cab and the overall sound on noc


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jul 23, 2011)

Dwellingers said:


> I prefer the sound of the bass on Cab and the overall sound on noc


 
im with ya man... noctambulant sounds great... its extremely easy to hear every single note... and it is quite organic (i remember reading that bryzz keeps his gain down (somewhere around 50-60%))

but i do wish it had a bit more beef to it... the low end is a weak... cabinet had a nice heavy low end and it never got muddy


----------



## Stealth7 (Sep 7, 2011)

A short video of Erlend tracking bass with a short song sample.



Sounds pretty killer!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 7, 2011)

this album is gonna be so awesome.... i keep listening to that 1:45 pre-prod clip they posted in 2009.... sooo much groove on that song


----------



## mithologian (Sep 14, 2011)

From the SOP FB:



> Pretty burned after a full night of mixing the new Spawn of Possession album. We've got about seven more days to chip around the rough edges before its sent off to Relapse. We'll let you guys know as soon as we have a release date. From left to right: Bryzz, Dennis, Mankan (producer) and Morris. Cheers


 







A lil' bit of exite


----------



## MetalMike04 (Sep 14, 2011)

like many have said...

THIS ALBUM IS GONNA RULE!!!


----------



## orakle (Sep 14, 2011)

oh my god

now time will seem even longer


ARGHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Sep 15, 2011)

saving money now.... i need the cash to get one of those super pre orders that comes with the CD, hoodie, t-shirt, poster etc..... ive been waiting sooo long for this release, im gonna make sure i do this right, just in case this really is spawns final album


----------



## Dwellingers (Sep 15, 2011)

Its gonna be awesome. Will definetly preorder the big package - drowling for a ziphoodie, shirt, digipack, LP, POSTER and a full size cardboard figure of Brysling !


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Nov 25, 2011)

theyre gonna be doing a european with obscura through march/ some of april.

seriously, if anyone on here is going to any of the dates, PLEASE get it on video.


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 25, 2011)

I am definitely going ! Denmark or sweden!


----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 3, 2011)

Album DONE!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SPAWN OF POSSESSION Completes Work On New Album


----------



## DLG (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Dwellingers (Dec 21, 2011)

Pre-order bundles are up on Relapse HP. Order placed! now we play the waiting game....


----------



## Necris (Dec 21, 2011)

Their new album titled "Incurso" went up for pre-order on Relapses website today.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Dec 21, 2011)

pre-ordering really really fucking soon!! im just a little upset they didnt release a hoodie+t-shirt+CD super bundle...

oh well, i will have to purchase a hoodie separately (i really hope they do a hoodie in the near future)


----------



## Thep (Dec 21, 2011)

amazing album cover


----------



## cfrank (Jan 17, 2012)

New Song at Facebook
Spawn of Possession | Facebook


----------



## drmosh (Jan 17, 2012)

That new song is insanity, this album is going to fuck my tiny little brain.


----------



## Uncreative123 (Jan 17, 2012)

insaneshawnlane said:


> theyre gonna be doing a european with obscura through march/ some of april.
> 
> seriously, if anyone on here is going to any of the dates, PLEASE get it on video.




I have it on good authority that they will be doing a U.S. tour this Spring as well....with another certain Australian band and some others..... it is going to be awesome.


----------



## Might-is-Right (Jan 17, 2012)

This is good news! The new song sounds great. Hope SOP get the recognition they deserve with this one, serious next level stuff.


----------



## DLG (Jan 17, 2012)

song crushes


----------



## Sikthness (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow that was really awesome. Delivered 100%.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 17, 2012)

So happy and excited for this album. Been watching their bass player's youtube videos for a while.


----------



## Stealth7 (Jan 17, 2012)

New song is awesome!


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 18, 2012)

This is how you write Technical Death Metal.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 18, 2012)

oh - here it is!

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - SPAWN OF POSSESSION: New Song Available For Streaming


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 18, 2012)

face melt!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 18, 2012)

Fuck yeah


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Jan 21, 2012)

looks like christian won't have double duty on the european tour

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - Guitarist CHRISTIAN MUENZNER Forced To Sit Out SPAWN OF POSSESSION European Tour

the guitarist that's filling in is definitely capable though!


----------



## oompa (Jan 21, 2012)

GIVE ME YOUR NEW ALBUM AND GIVE IT TO ME NOW 

I AM ABOUT TO DUCT TAPE CHAIN SAWS TO MY ARMS AND WIND MILL MY WAY THROUGH A MALL GIVE IT TO ME GIVE IT TO ME GIVE GIVE GIVE GIVE


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 21, 2012)

Did not really expect Muenzner to play for SoP. Will have to se them on this tour - the 15 march in Copenhagen!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Jan 24, 2012)

new song is mind blowing... parts of this song were posted as a sample a few years ago.... its really awesome to hear the final product though, which is a lot better than that already amazing sample... SoP are the kings of tech-death


----------



## mithologian (Jan 31, 2012)

> Official statement:
> Danny Tunker (God Dethroned, ex Prostitute Disfigurement) to replace Christian Muenzner in Spawn Of Possession on upcoming Europe tour.
> Statement Christian: I would have loved to play with Spawn Of Possession myself on the upcoming European tour with Obscura, Gorod and Exivious. Unfortunately I've been diagnosed with Focal Dystonia (a task specific movement disorder... which manifests itself as a loss of voluntary motor control in extensively trained muscles) on my left hand last year, affecting the independence of my index finger and middle finger. I've been dealing with that problem for quite a while now by adapting and changing my playing technique. I've started treatment for this some month ago, right now I'm taking therapy classes and doing a medication therapy. For the first time ever since I have it, I'm feeling a little progress on it and I have a feeling I can overcome this with time. I have to be careful not to put too much pressure on my hand though in order not to risk any further damage or the progress of the therapy. Since I have to play a 70+ minutes set with Obscura every night, a 45 minute SOP set before would be too much for my condition at this point, which is why I decided to play with Obscura only on this tour.
> I am very thankful and happy that my good friend Danny Tunker (God Dethroned, ex Prostitute Disfigurement) agreed to step in for me on this tour. Danny, who is a former student of guitar masters Rusty Cooley (Outworld), Terry Syrek and Derryl Gabel, is the perfect choice to play with SOP, his rhythm and lead chops are beyond anyone I know.
> I'm sorry if some fans expected to see me play with SOP on this tour, but that way it is guaranteed that both Obscura and SOP can deliver 100% and the best show possible!


----------



## mithologian (Jan 31, 2012)

EDIT: Double Post.


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 14, 2012)

Spawn of Possession debuts new track + Erland rippin´ it.

Exclusive: Spawn of Possession Debut "Bodiless Sleeper" | Guitar World


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Feb 14, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> Spawn of Possession debuts new track + Erland rippin´ it.
> 
> Exclusive: Spawn of Possession Debut "Bodiless Sleeper" | Guitar World



I'm cumming rainbows


----------



## Cyntex (Feb 14, 2012)

Yes! Listening to the track now and pre-ordered 

Pretty epic artwork too!


----------



## DLG (Feb 14, 2012)

can't wait for this album


----------



## Static (Feb 14, 2012)

Loving it....and that bassist!


----------



## Sikthness (Feb 14, 2012)

Awesome overload. Thats what this band is.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Feb 15, 2012)

bodiless sleeper fucking rules... this album is gonna own!!


----------



## Pooluke41 (Feb 15, 2012)

Call me an Ambulance. I think my cock just exploded with joy.


----------



## guy in latvia (Feb 16, 2012)

ive waited so damn long for this album! its just so satisfying to listen to billions of notes in just a few minutes time


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol, just got an email from relapse records that my order is being shipped, and I totally forgot what I ordered  with all the pre-orders I did in the lst few weeks. Anyway I'm siked, it;'s been a while a had some good tech death to rock out to and what better than a brand new SOP


----------



## Viginez (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## NaYoN (Mar 1, 2012)

I have the full album, and my review should be up tomorrow or something. It's amazing.

There's a track with a lot of epic orchestral elements - get excited


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 1, 2012)

Viginez said:


>




jonas is seriously one of the greatest guitarists metal has ever seen


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Mar 2, 2012)

I've been listening to the new album for about 30 minutes now. Loving it so far.

There are some awesome new ideas and sounds that SoP never had before but it is still, without a doubt, the spawn of possession we all know and love.



Edit: Deus Avertat is phenomenal! I also smiled from ear to ear when I heard the intro on Spiritual Deception. Those familiar with the Cabinet album will be right at home *winkwink*


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 2, 2012)

insaneshawnlane said:


> I've been listening to the new album for about 30 minutes now. Loving it so far.
> 
> There are some awesome new ideas and sounds that SoP never had before but it is still, without a doubt, the spawn of possession we all know and love.
> 
> ...



Good mayn, I so fucking stoked for that release. Stop Teasing!


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 2, 2012)

yo this album is the tits


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 3, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> yo this album is the tits



Arrrgghhhhh


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 3, 2012)

He's right though. This album is mega tits.


----------



## DLG (Mar 3, 2012)

album pretty much shits on the face of necrophagist, obscura and other bands of that ilk on some daddy's back shit. 

the throne has been reclaimed.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 3, 2012)

Its out?


----------



## oompa (Mar 3, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Its out?



Depends on what side of the law you like to jig about.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 3, 2012)

oompa said:


> Depends on what side of the law you like to jig about.


 

Yes. I am a weak man. I know there are others who could not resist. And this is def awesome, easily one of, if not the best, tech death releases in the last couple years.


----------



## Tree (Mar 3, 2012)

Some people's preorders came in early as well. 
Not everyone is a thief


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 3, 2012)

goddamnit... i cant wait for my pre-order much longer...


----------



## oompa (Mar 3, 2012)

Tree said:


> Some people's preorders came in early as well.
> Not everyone is a thief



True that!  Even if I personally don't feel too bad about people downloading albums as long as they buy the album if they like it, we must not turn this into a discussion about file sharing!

This album leaves me speechless.

With Meshuggah, The Faceless, Gojira, Exivious, SGM and Necrophagist all 'likely' to release an album this year (maybe even Tool, Gorguts and Nile!), I dub 2012 the year of many 

Bryssling is a mastermind, we need to get him on sevenstring.org!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 3, 2012)

new meshuggah is definitely coming out this year;

new the faceless is most likely coming out this year;

new necrophagist, who the fuck knows when this will ever get released... probably not this year


----------



## oompa (Mar 3, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> new meshuggah is definitely coming out this year;
> 
> new the faceless is most likely coming out this year;
> 
> new necrophagist, who the fuck knows when this will ever get released... probably not this year



The force is weak with this one


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 3, 2012)

DLG said:


> album pretty much shits on the face of necrophagist, obscura and other bands of that ilk on some daddy's back shit.
> 
> the throne has been reclaimed.



obviously, both of those bands are awful lol


----------



## infernalreaper (Mar 4, 2012)

the album is f**kin insane!! one of the best albums ever! period!! & christian with his solos...need i say more?? lol


----------



## Viginez (Mar 4, 2012)

DLG said:


> album pretty much shits on the face of necrophagist,


no way


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 4, 2012)

Viginez said:


> no way


 

I dunno about shitting on the face of Necrophagist. Maybe like some shit gets on Necrophagist's foot, and no matter how hard they try, it won't come off, and they feel subconscious about it whenever they get a foot rub, cuz their foot smells like SoP's shit. But first impression, this cd is awesome and shits on most tech death. There is almost no fat on this cd either.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 4, 2012)

how can you even compare these two bands?
imo two different concepts in songwriting...


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 4, 2012)

well necrophagist bases entire songs off of harmonic minor and diminished arpeggios and lack any sort of visceral energy that makes them recognizable as a _death_ metal band. whenever i hear them and especially their guitar tone, instead of thinking hellfire and demons, all i think is frolicking in some meadow and all of a sudden some bees come out to try to sting me. but it doesn't work because they only fly in a few easily discernible patterns and are easy to avoid . that's not to say SoP couldn't do well by turning up their gain slightly, but they do not have the songwriting pitfalls that necrophagist readily falls into, it actually sounds like they're invoking some sort of obscure evil that's been buried away for centuries.

obscura just went from a shitty tech death band to shitty at the gates worship, nothing has ever been interesting there. just go listen to gorguts - obscura and be done with it.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 4, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> well necrophagist bases entire songs off of harmonic minor and diminished arpeggios and lack any sort of visceral energy that makes them recognizable as a _death_ metal band. whenever i hear them and especially their guitar tone, instead of thinking hellfire and demons, all i think is frolicking in some meadow and all of a sudden some bees come out to try to sting me. but it doesn't work because they only fly in a few easily discernible patterns and are easy to avoid . that's not to say SoP couldn't do well by turning up their gain slightly, but they do not have the songwriting pitfalls that necrophagist readily falls into, it actually sounds like they're invoking some sort of obscure evil that's been buried away for centuries.
> 
> obscura just went from a shitty tech death band to shitty at the gates worship, nothing has ever been interesting there. just go listen to gorguts - obscura and be done with it.



i do agree that necrophagist isn't all that aggressive and their songwriting can be a little weak, but to me, its all about them riffs... i love muhammeds riffing soo much... granted, not as much as SoP, but i do love necrophagist, no matter how stupid the structures of Epitaph are..

and i have no idea what your saying with obscura comment... Omnivium was a great album... not very "death metal", but fantastic progressive metal... not to mention i hear hardly any ATG worship in Omnivium...

and gorguts obscura fucking rules... always will... but i still dont think its quite as sinister as From Wisdom to Hate


----------



## oompa (Mar 4, 2012)

trying to find things they have in common, the soloing on the new album is like a hybrid between the two bands I'd say, I was surprised at how many scale runs there are on the new SoP album, kind of weird but I think I'll get used to it.


----------



## Viginez (Mar 4, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> well necrophagist bases entire songs off of harmonic minor and diminished arpeggios and lack any sort of visceral energy that makes them recognizable as a _death_ metal band. whenever i hear them and especially their guitar tone, instead of thinking hellfire and demons, all i think is frolicking in some meadow and all of a sudden some bees come out to try to sting me. but it doesn't work because they only fly in a few easily discernible patterns and are easy to avoid . that's not to say SoP couldn't do well by turning up their gain slightly, but they do not have the songwriting pitfalls that necrophagist readily falls into, it actually sounds like they're invoking some sort of obscure evil that's been buried away for centuries.
> 
> obscura just went from a shitty tech death band to shitty at the gates worship, nothing has ever been interesting there. just go listen to gorguts - obscura and be done with it.


dude, muhammed always said, he never had the intention to write the most technical stuff on earth, but to create good songs. 
you need to chill down. no need to shit on other bands.


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 4, 2012)

^where did i ever say necrophagist had to be more technical? that's the exact opposite of what i said lol. neway i'll probably be banned for this anyway but whatever


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 4, 2012)

Viginez said:


> dude, muhammed always said, he never had the intention to write the most technical stuff on earth, but to create good songs.
> you need to chill down. no need to shit on other bands.


 

I never really felt Necrophagist was super tech like some people describe them. I'm no virtuoso by any means, and I can play most of their songs (minus solos and some shit here n there). I like Necro a lot, I think they have some interesting riffs, and their songs are fun as hell to play. I have some tabs for Bodiless Sleeper and Where Angels Go.. and I just shook my head in shame, knowing it will be quite some time before I can even dream of tackling this stuff. Both bands have great songs too, imo. Necro songs took a long time to sink in with me, in fact I didn't like them at all at first. SoP songs are more immediately satisfying, esp this new cd, but they take a long time to really sink in, all the little intricacies n whatnot. Both bands are great, but people put Necro on this pedestal as some kinda tech death kings, and they are going to really need to step it up to top somethin like Incurso.


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 7, 2012)

Just halfway through, man is this cd awesome or what! Good to hear that the production fits the music a lot better then it did on Noctambulant, it sounds so more brutal and heavy now 

Does anyone know what guitars and amps they used?


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 7, 2012)

Amp-wise i think its a bit unclear - probably 5150 . Bryzz postet an Ibanez Universe UV777 on their Facebook page ...


----------



## Tree (Mar 7, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> Amp-wise i think its a bit unclear - probably 5150 .



I sincerely doubt it. It really doesn't have any of that 5150 snarl. Definitely sounds like something of the Engl, or VHT variety


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 7, 2012)

Tree said:


> I sincerely doubt it. It really doesn't have any of that 5150 snarl. Definitely sounds like something of the Engl, or VHT variety



I really don't know - but I know he owns a 5150  ... or used to .. Ill see if I can ask him the 15th. in copenhagen...


----------



## Cyntex (Mar 7, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> Amp-wise i think its a bit unclear - probably 5150 . Bryzz postet an Ibanez Universe UV777 on their Facebook page ...


 You mean the youtube video?, that was Danny Tunker playing Lash by lash. Which confuses me, is Muenzer not going to be in the european tour? :s



edit: nvm, he is indeed replacing Christian Muenzer.


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 8, 2012)

Cyntex said:


> You mean the youtube video?, that was Danny Tunker playing Lash by lash. Which confuses me, is Muenzer not going to be in the european tour? :s
> 
> 
> 
> edit: nvm, he is indeed replacing Christian Muenzer.




No i do not mean that *video go a super nice UV7 Green Dot* but a *photo of a super nizzle UV777* ...  


Listen to the new album yesterday and i was    ... and  ....


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 8, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> No i do not mean that *video go a super nice UV7 Green Dot* but a *photo of a super nizzle UV777* ...
> 
> 
> Listen to the new album yesterday and i was    ... and  ....


 

What are the head scratching and crazy faces for? Maybe the orchestral stuff? Or are you simply scratching your head at how such awesome dm can be possible?


----------



## Lirtle (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh my god this album is outstanding. I always knew SoP was amazing but they have taken it to the next level with this shit. One of the most amazing death metal albums i've had the pleasure of listening to.

cant wait for my t-shirt and physical copy.


----------



## Holle (Mar 9, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> I really don't know - but I know he owns a 5150  ... or used to .. Ill see if I can ask him the 15th. in copenhagen...



According to Ola Englund it might actually be a Triaxis:
Spawn Of Possession - Incurso - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 9, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> What are the head scratching and crazy faces for? Maybe the orchestral stuff? Or are you simply scratching your head at how such awesome dm can be possible?



Its more like "wow ... how do you write stuff like that... that shit is crazy". One the other note I'm not digging the orchestra stuff yet. Maybe ill get around to it...


----------



## Tree (Mar 9, 2012)

Holle said:


> According to Ola Englund it might actually be a Triaxis:
> Spawn Of Possession - Incurso - Ultimate Metal Forum



He was talking about their older material (Cabinet, Noctambulant)


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Mar 9, 2012)

EXCLUSIVE FULL-ALBUM STREAM: SPAWN OF POSSESSION&#8217;S INCURSO | MetalSucks


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 9, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> Its more like "wow ... how do you write stuff like that... that shit is crazy". One the other note I'm not digging the orchestra stuff yet. Maybe ill get around to it...


 

Its not my fav song either, but I like it. I wouldnt be thrilled if they started puttin orchestra in every song, but it'll prob grow on u like it did me.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 9, 2012)

Holle said:


> According to Ola Englund it might actually be a Triaxis:
> Spawn Of Possession - Incurso - Ultimate Metal Forum



nah... the triaxis was definitely used on noctambulant... i remember bryzz saying so on smnnews a few years back... i have no idea what amp was used on this album... but if anybody is friends with dennis on facebook, hes a really easy guy in touch with... just send him a message and hell get back to pretty quickly... he loves interacting with his fans because apparently bryzz a little shy and antisocial...

also, from what ive heard, there might be an official SoP tab book coming out in a few months with EVERY SoP song ever written in it... all tabbed out by bryzz in printed powertab form


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Mar 9, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> also, from what ive heard, there might be an official SoP tab book coming out in a few months with EVERY SoP song ever written in it... all tabbed out by bryzz in printed powertab form






That would be pretty interesting although I see a lot of  trying to play their material


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 10, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> nah... the triaxis was definitely used on noctambulant... i remember bryzz saying so on smnnews a few years back... i have no idea what amp was used on this album... but if anybody is friends with dennis on facebook, hes a really easy guy in touch with... just send him a message and hell get back to pretty quickly... he loves interacting with his fans because apparently bryzz a little shy and antisocial...
> 
> also, from what ive heard, there might be an official SoP tab book coming out in a few months with EVERY SoP song ever written in it... all tabbed out by bryzz in printed powertab form



Thats like ... the BIBLE of FUCKING DEATH METAL (no caps-pun intended)

Though i would really hope it included bass track also


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 10, 2012)

Damn thatd be nuts. How thick would it be tho? All of the SoP songs, thats a lot of notes.. I would purchase this for sure,but powertab!? This isn't 2004, we want some GuitarPro!


----------



## oompa (Mar 14, 2012)

Saw these guys tonight with Obscura, Exivious and Gorod in quite some underground basement in Oslo, Norway. Good stuff through and through, they played a couple of their new songs and some classic old goodies.

Got to chat a bit with Hannes Grossmann (drummer in Obscura, ex-Necrophagist) after the show when I was trying to find Tymon (Exivious) to sign my shirt lol  He is just the greatest guy on the planet. Towards the end of the chat I did my best to get him to make a qualified guess when the next Necrophagist album will be out but he was as clueless as the lot of us 

Anyway, great show and to see those bands playing back to back was amazing.


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 15, 2012)

oompa said:


> Saw these guys tonight with Obscura, Exivious and Gorod in quite some underground basement in Oslo, Norway. Good stuff through and through, they played a couple of their new songs and some classic old goodies.
> 
> Got to chat a bit with Hannes Grossmann (drummer in Obscura, ex-Necrophagist) after the show when I was trying to find Tymon (Exivious) to sign my shirt lol  He is just the greatest guy on the planet. Towards the end of the chat I did my best to get him to make a qualified guess when the next Necrophagist album will be out but he was as clueless as the lot of us
> 
> Anyway, great show and to see those bands playing back to back was amazing.



Im seeing them tonight. Tonight Baby


----------



## Sudzmorphus (Mar 15, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


> obscura just went from a shitty tech death band to shitty at the gates worship, nothing has ever been interesting there. just go listen to gorguts - obscura and be done with it.



At the gates worship, what you smoking?


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 18, 2012)

insaneshawnlane said:


> That would be pretty interesting although I see a lot of  trying to play their material


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 18, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


>



what are you talking about? SoP is ridiculously fun to play on guitar 

i guess i always had issues learning their songs but it started to come a lot easier after putting down metal guitar for a while and focusing classical

not to mention there is a progression of SoP i would recommend to learn, some of their older stuff isn't too hard:

1) Swarm of the Formless
2) A Presence Inexplicable
3) Church of Deviance
4) Dead and Grotesque
5) Cabinet
6) Sour Flow
7) Scorched
8) Hidden in Flesh
9) Lash by Lash
10) Render My Prey

nice SoP 10 step method for guitar, progressively moving from easier to harder; most of the other songs on noctambulant not listed fall somewhere between 7 & 9 on this list except for by a thousand deaths fulfilled, which is also pretty easy

theres really not many songs out there harder than lash or render hahaha, those songs always really tripped me up


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 18, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> what are you talking about? SoP is ridiculously fun to play on guitar
> 
> i guess i always had issues learning their songs but it started to come a lot easier after putting down metal guitar for a while and focusing classical
> 
> ...


 

might have to check this method out. I tried Lash by Lash a couple times, and it was . I have tabs for Where Angels Go, and Bodiless Sleeper, but they both seem to be quite difficult. Need to up my skills before giving it a serious shot.


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 18, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> what are you talking about? SoP is ridiculously fun to play on guitar
> 
> i guess i always had issues learning their songs but it started to come a lot easier after putting down metal guitar for a while and focusing classical
> 
> ...



I know, ill tried a couple of those tunes: hidden, Swam, dead & grotesque. Very fun to play, but quite hard. Alas, the meme ...


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 18, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> might have to check this method out. I tried Lash by Lash a couple times, and it was . I have tabs for Where Angels Go, and Bodiless Sleeper, but they both seem to be quite difficult. Need to up my skills before giving it a serious shot.



yea, if you try start off learning SoP with lash, you gonna drive yourself nuts

starting off with swarm is good, most of it is pretty easy

before i started learning SoP though, i spent many hours a day going through every song in my necrophagist tab book; needless to say, it took a good two years or so to learn every song

and before that i learned almost every song from psalms of the moribund by defeated sanity; there was a time where lille and jacob were posting a new official tab once every few months on rivers of gore

so i have a lot of experience with tech death, its a passion of mine

but to be fair, when i started playing guitar 8 years back, i started off shit like as i lay dying and trivium; you just gotta take a lot time and work your way up; anybody can do it if you practice hard enough


----------



## Aftermath1 (Mar 19, 2012)

^ Damn dude, I find Psalms of The Moribund an absolute pain in the arse to play. I envy anyone that can play DS's tracks.


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 20, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> yea, if you try start off learning SoP with lash, you gonna drive yourself nuts
> 
> starting off with swarm is good, most of it is pretty easy
> 
> ...



Vidz or it didn't happen


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 20, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> Vidz or it didn't happen



hahaha, first off, i can't really play any of these songs anymore because its been a few years since i have played them because i have been really focusing on my own music

and i don't have any vids because even to this day i dont have a camera

im not trying to brag or anything so i dont really care if anyone believes me or not, i was just trying to say that SoP is not impossible to play; but im getting closer and closer to recording time for own demo so not playing other peoples music for a few years is paying off IMO


----------



## Dwellingers (Mar 21, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> hahaha, first off, i can't really play any of these songs anymore because its been a few years since i have played them because i have been really focusing on my own music
> 
> and i don't have any vids because even to this day i dont have a camera
> 
> im not trying to brag or anything so i dont really care if anyone believes me or not, i was just trying to say that SoP is not impossible to play; but im getting closer and closer to recording time for own demo so not playing other peoples music for a few years is paying off IMO



No pun intended - just yanking your tail, thats all. Tried to play Swarm yesterday. None really fubar bridges or middlepart, just fast riffing - doable indeed. 

of topic: where do i start with decripet birth if i want to listen to some of their stuff?


----------



## cfrank (Mar 21, 2012)

Dwellingers said:


> of topic: where do i start with decripet birth if i want to listen to some of their stuff?



The early stuff is more "brutal" (ahah) , the new stuff has a more progressive vibe. I would probably start with the first album... it's more riffing, less leads than the recent ones that have just of bit of prog going on.


On topic: Just heard it today on my crappy headphones and i really enjoyed it, still gotta hear it on my monitors, but for a first listen i loved it. I just remembered of all those "self labeled" tech bands... i mean, they ain't got shit on SoP ahah


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 21, 2012)

yea, if you wanna get into decrepit birth, i would also say start off with And Time Begins, its very different from the other two, but it will give you an idea of how they progressed (which wasn't really much of a progression, they kinda jumped a long way to get to diminishing between worlds)

just go in order, diminishing between worlds is my favorite; it just felt a lot more cohesive than polarity, but polarity is still very good

and time begins is amazing and will require a good rip (320 kbps minimum) and some solid headphones because the production is a little rough; but the completely linear structures are awesome and its just one brutal riff transformed into another brutal riff transformed into another; class A brutal death metal


----------



## Mwoit (Mar 23, 2012)

This album is good.


----------



## ilovefinnish (Mar 25, 2012)

technical as fuuck!


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 25, 2012)

i love the variety on this album

apparition is amazing, abodement is fucking epic, deus avertat has some crazy riffs, the evangelist is just incredible and servitude of souls is so fucking groovy


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 26, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> i love the variety on this album
> 
> apparition is amazing, abodement is fucking epic, deus avertat has some crazy riffs, the evangelist is just incredible and servitude of souls is so fucking groovy


 

Its some great shit thats for sure. I'm curious as to what anyone who's heard the new Gorod thinks compared to Incurso. I love both, and honestly its a tossup for me which I like more. After first listenin to Incurso I thought "no way any other tech death release will even approach this in 2012". Then I heard the new Gorod and I think they may be at least equal.


----------



## oompa (Mar 26, 2012)

It usually takes many, many spins on albums like these to really get a grip of how they work - I have given it half as many as I need but I'm getting a picture and it is strong. Really strong. This album might be their best.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> Its some great shit thats for sure. I'm curious as to what anyone who's heard the new Gorod thinks compared to Incurso. I love both, and honestly its a tossup for me which I like more. After first listenin to Incurso I thought "no way any other tech death release will even approach this in 2012". Then I heard the new Gorod and I think they may be at least equal.



i just listened to the new gorod and its pretty awesome; i was actually shocked because i thought programmers was waaay too hit or miss; it had some great songs, but overall, it was a little boring

personally, i think incurso is a lot better though (but I'm an SoP fanboi), but im still not sure whether i like incurso better than noctambulant yet

but im gonna try to not compare them; it still totally sounds like SoP, but its entirely different at the same time; almost like Noctambulant sounded like death metal meets romantic classical music and incurso is more like death metal meets 20th century classical music


----------



## Thep (Mar 26, 2012)

Its been a week since I got Incurso, and I really do love it BUT.... I don't find it very memorable. I feel there are alot of opportunities where there could have been extremely powerful and memorable moments, but instead you get signature SOP wankery (which I fucking love and its fucking awesome of course). 

Also Christian Meunzer's solos are starting to annoy me just a little tiny bit. I don't know if he's purposely trying to carve out a signature soloing tone, style, and technique, but many times it feels out of place and doesn't really add anything to the piece. This is more obvious in Obscura. 

Despite that, I still in my top 10 albums of all time just because its so progressive and the amount of atmosphere should set a new precedent for death metal production.

I did also grab the new Psycroptic cd and holy shit is that good.


----------



## Necris (Mar 27, 2012)

rippedflesh89 said:


> i just listened to the new gorod and its pretty awesome; i was actually shocked because i thought programmers was waaay too hit or miss; it had some great songs, but overall, it was a little boring
> 
> personally, i think incurso is a lot better though (but I'm an SoP fanboi), but im still not sure whether i like incurso better than noctambulant yet
> 
> but im gonna try to not compare them; it still totally sounds like SoP, but its entirely different at the same time; almost like Noctambulant sounded like death metal meets romantic classical music and incurso is more like death metal meets 20th century classical music


I think romantic music is still a decent comparison to their approach to melody but 20th century music is a big stretch, that's just my opinion though.
I listened to the album a few times today after having not listened to it for about a week and my impression of it overall is that it just drags on and on, midway through the second listen I found myself having a hard time not fast forwarding through parts. There is very little done in the way of creating any sense of dynamics, every song grinds its way through and truly memorable parts are rare and short-lived when they do appear. Apparition may be the only song I found interesting overall, although I wouldn't want to see that approach become their new style. I see this one hanging out on the shelf for a while.


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## rippedflesh89 (Mar 27, 2012)

NovaReaper said:


>




this is just fucking crazy; bryzz is sooo tight and makes it look so easy

i wish i had these chops


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 27, 2012)

I love this album, its inspiring in a few aspects


----------



## mithologian (Mar 27, 2012)

This album was worth the wait. I could go as far as saying im digging it more than noctambulant, specially apparition, which has become my favorite SOP track so far. Its what I always felt Fleshgod Apocalypse's Agony album needed: more guitar work. Agony will always sit as one of my favorite albums, but I've always felt the guitars where usually boring aside from a few sections. I'm glad SOP experimented with this sound in apparition and i'm crossing my fingers that the next release will have more of that flavor.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Mar 31, 2012)

Sikthness said:


> might have to check this method out. I tried Lash by Lash a couple times, and it was . I have tabs for Where Angels Go, and Bodiless Sleeper, but they both seem to be quite difficult. Need to up my skills before giving it a serious shot.


 whered you get the tabs?!


----------



## Necris (Mar 31, 2012)

You can find the tabs on Ultimate Guitar or alternately just google "*song name* tabs". Bodiless Sleeper is fun, I doubt I'll bother learning the whole thing though.


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Mar 31, 2012)

Necris said:


> You can find the tabs on Ultimate Guitar or alternately just google "*song name* tabs". Bodiless Sleeper is fun, I doubt I'll bother learning the whole thing though.


 thanks


----------



## cfrank (Apr 9, 2012)

Danny Tunker (who replaced Muenzner on this tour) playing Lash by Lash blindfolded.

I'm so giving up on playing guitar..


----------



## ImaDjentleman (Apr 9, 2012)

^ DAFUQ?


----------



## Sikthness (Apr 9, 2012)

Not that hard. I can do it blindfolded, with one hand tied behind my back.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 14, 2012)

Spawn of Possession is so fucking awesome....


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 14, 2012)

And also


----------



## Lirtle (Apr 14, 2012)

what do you mean dude? they have two shirts on the relapse webstore.
got myself a shirt with the pre-order.


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 14, 2012)

Really? Fuck I was searching everywhere yesterday and all I could find was a FB post by them apologizing for not having merch. Headed over to relapse now

EDIT: Out of stock


----------



## Lirtle (Apr 14, 2012)

bummer. I'm sure they'll have it restocked soon enough.


----------



## Cyntex (Apr 15, 2012)

New bass video:


----------



## Aftermath1 (Apr 15, 2012)

^ Awesome!


----------



## Dwellingers (Apr 16, 2012)

Aftermath1 said:


> ^ Awesome!



Most Def.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for putting that list together RippedFlesh, I've been working on Dead & Grotesque for a while now but havent had time to finish it off lately because I joined some deathcore band and have to learn all their stuff first :s

I also made the mistake of starting off with Lash by Lash when I was little, big mistake


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 16, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Thanks for putting that list together RippedFlesh, I've been working on Dead & Grotesque for a while now but havent had time to finish it off lately because I joined some deathcore band and have to learn all their stuff first :s
> 
> I also made the mistake of starting off with Lash by Lash when I was little, big mistake



no problem man, I'm always willing to help out; not to mention, I'm a SoP junkie


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 29, 2012)

Word, I would love to learn something off Incurso too, I'm really loving this album.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Apr 29, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Word, I would love to learn something off Incurso too, I'm really loving this album.



there are tabs of bodiless sleeper and where angels go on RiversOfGore

granted, their not official tabs like some of the SoP tabs on RoG, but they seem to be pretty damn accurate and totally worth checking out


----------



## Kerosian (May 5, 2012)

EDIT: this isnt me! Ask this guy questions on youtube


----------



## NaYoN (May 5, 2012)

Kerosian said:


>




What is that guitar and how many frets does it have?


----------



## rippedflesh89 (May 5, 2012)

NaYoN said:


> What is that guitar and how many frets does it have?



im pretty sure its an RG2127z and it has 24 frets


----------



## ArtHam (May 11, 2016)

Not really a spawn update, but their live guitarist just uploaded 2 videos of him playing Abodement and Where Angels Go Demons Follow. Maybe as close to a 'official' guitar play through we'll ever get.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6U72_T9fTc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT5QnlsMKk4


----------



## bloc (May 18, 2016)

NaYoN said:


> What is that guitar and how many frets does it have?



Who is your daddy and what does he do?


----------



## works0fheart (May 22, 2016)

ArtHam said:


> Not really a spawn update, but their live guitarist just uploaded 2 videos of him playing Abodement and Where Angels Go Demons Follow. Maybe as close to a 'official' guitar play through we'll ever get.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6U72_T9fTc
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT5QnlsMKk4



I know you meant just for the sake of playthroughs, but if anyone is ever looking for accurate tabs of the material go have a look on Rivers of Gore. There are a pretty decent amount of official tabs from Bryzz.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 22, 2016)

Gaaah, worst thing to see this thread bumped then see it was last open in 2012.


----------



## ArtHam (May 22, 2016)

works0fheart said:


> I know you meant just for the sake of playthroughs, but if anyone is ever looking for accurate tabs of the material go have a look on Rivers of Gore. There are a pretty decent amount of official tabs from Bryzz.



I sent Bryzz a message about that years ago and he told me that even though he shared those tabs there are still some mistakes in them as he changed things in the studio and never corrected the tabs. And that the other tabs on the site are wildly incorrect. So seems like a waste of time to even go for those. Sent Danny (the guy who filled in) a message about that too and he confirmed what Bryzz said.


----------



## works0fheart (Jun 5, 2016)

Speaking of Danny





Dude is a freaking monster. Glad Abhorrent scooped him up.


----------



## ArtHam (Jun 6, 2016)

Wow. Just......wow. He looks so relaxed while playing that stuff. Like it's a walk in the park. And his enthusiasm gets me every time.

Edit: how cool is that cat in the first video? Hahahaha!


----------

